# Slack Biosecurity? Slack implementation?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

The EPS legislation is indeed an ass in so far as the implication and the enforcement, but also the stupidity of its procedure.

It has turned innocent keepers into criminals and the innocent animals into instant outlaws facing the firing squad.

But this is not the first time that DEFRA has slipped up.

"A lawyer has taken the first steps towards suing the Government over the suspected escape of foot and mouth disease fom its Pirbright Laboratory".

The news is welcome that a lawyer is looking at the possibility of the Government being sued over the recent foot and mouth incidents. The farming community has suffered directly, not through any fault of its own but because of Pirbright where the strain of FMD originated.

It beggars belief that a Government-backed laboratory could itself have such slack biosecurity.

Farmers may rightly be wondering today - will the Government and its officials never learn?

The result of complacency and penny-pinching has been another foot and mouth outbreak which has caused terrible financial losses to the agricultural community, not to mention profound anxiety about the possible spread of the disease.

To sue the Government is a costly business,

There are some to my knowledge still waiting for payments due to them for the fiasco of 2001! 

Let alone those farmers waiting for their Single Farm Payments.

Government is never what one would term a 'good payer'!

There would be no need to sue if only DEFRA had followed advice and vaccinated, using the on farm PCR tests too. 

As Jonathon Miller says, 'They reap what they sow' but the trouble is, others are paying for their mistakes and paying dearly.

This last quote from Jonathon Miller also l believe sums up the EPS in one foul swoop, does it not?

..............wanders over to farming community to see how really angry they are especially with the Blue Tongues presence, and also to see if they would like to aid the keepers fight against DEFRA for EPS.

Are there any farmers on this forum?

What are your views on the FMD & BTD?

Regards Rory


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why's your geen light always off rory? next to your name? i always wondered that.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

it means they are "hidden".:smile:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cool.: victory:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

rory everyone in the farming community knows foot and mouth was deliberate,i have been given loads of info relating to it,and now they are trying to speed things up with blue tongue,the aim is to wipe out livestock farming in the uk.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*...*

Yes Jav07 l too know it was a deliberation, 2001 was a perfectly clear example of that.

I too have my direct connections.

R


----------

